# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  خیلی مهم.از الان میشه؟

## azal

من تا الان نخوندم خیلی هم پشیمونم و کم مونده سکته کنم .
اگه از الان تا کنکور روزی 16 ساعت درس بخونم میشه تو این زمان 7-8 هزار بیارم تو منطقه دو؟
تو تخمین رتبه گزینه دو برای این رتبه تراز 8800 میده و من این درصدا رو زدم .
با این شرایطی که گفتم و درصدای کنار هم  میتونم این درصدا رو بزنم؟
ادبیات 56 عربی 36 دینی 80 زبان64 ریاضی 10 زیست38 فیزیک16 شیمی 70 
اگه میتونید راهنمایی هم کنید که برای این درصدا چیکار کنم .
یا اگه نمیشه با همین درصد ثابت و ریاضی و فیزیک بقیه درسا چقدر درصدش اضافه است و نمیشه رسوند.

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
ی دوستی ی تاپیکی زده بود ک 
ی دوستاش حدودا1/5ماه درس خونده و پایه خوبی هم نداشته
و رتبه سال96ایشون حدود7هزار شده
دوست عزیز تا دیرترنشده شروع کنید نزارید ماه دیگه این موقع هم حسرت بخورید
ی سری مباحث اسون رو از تو بودجه بندی انتخاب کنید و با برنامه ریزی درست بخونید
انشالله ک موفق میشید  
: )

----------


## azal

> سلام 
> ی دوستی ی تاپیکی زده بود ک 
> ی دوستاش حدودا1/5ماه درس خونده و پایه خوبی هم نداشته
> و رتبه سال96ایشون حدودا7000هزار شده
> دوست عزیز تا دیرترنشده شروع کنید نزارید ماه دیگه این موقع هم حسرت بخورید
> ی سری مباحث اسون رو از تو بودجه بندی انتخاب کنید و با برنامه ریزی درست بخونید
> انشالله ک موفق میشید  
> : )


کدوم تاپیک

----------


## -Sara-

> کدوم تاپیک


والا دقیق یادم نیست
ولی ایشون این تاپیک رو زده بود
ازشون کمک بگیرید
@khansar

----------


## Mysterious

زیست میشه تا ۴۵ هم زد 
ریاضی آمار و احتمال و مشتق و تابع و لگاریتم و چن فصل دیگه بخون به ۴۰ برسی
فیزیک سال اول با گرما و قانون گازهاو ماده و فشار و پیش ۲ و 
حرکت رو بخون که اونم ۴۰ به بالا بزنی
فقط همین دو تا رو بیشتر بزنی رتبه ت شاید ۵۰۰۰ منطقه دو بشه

----------


## azal

> زیست میشه تا ۴۵ هم زد 
> ریاضی آمار و احتمال و مشتق و تابع و لگاریتم و چن فصل دیگه بخون به ۴۰ برسی
> فیزیک سال اول با گرما و قانون گازهاو ماده و فشار و پیش ۲ و 
> حرکت رو بخون که اونم ۴۰ به بالا بزنی
> فقط همین دو تا رو بیشتر بزنی رتبه ت شاید ۵۰۰۰ منطقه دو بشه


بیشتر خوبه ولی همینا قطعی بشه برام بسه و خیلیم عالیه.به نظرت این درصدا کنار هم میشه ؟؟
برای زیست هم هر نظری داری بگو

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط azal


من تا الان نخوندم خیلی هم پشیمونم و کم مونده سکته کنم .
اگه از الان تا کنکور روزی 16 ساعت درس بخونم میشه تو این زمان 7-8 هزار بیارم تو منطقه دو؟
تو تخمین رتبه گزینه دو برای این رتبه تراز 8800 میده و من این درصدا رو زدم .
با این شرایطی که گفتم و درصدای کنار هم  میتونم این درصدا رو بزنم؟
ادبیات 56 عربی 36 دینی 80 زبان64 ریاضی 10 زیست38 فیزیک16 شیمی 70 
اگه میتونید راهنمایی هم کنید که برای این درصدا چیکار کنم .
یا اگه نمیشه با همین درصد ثابت و ریاضی و فیزیک بقیه درسا چقدر درصدش اضافه است و نمیشه رسوند.


اون که فکر برد بود برد ؟ یا اون که بازی می کرد‌ ؟  
_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _
> اون که فکر برد بود برد ؟ یا اون که بازی می کرد‌ ؟  
> _


 :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  اون که نارنجک پرتاب میکرد توی زمین فوتبال

----------


## unlucky

> _
> اون که فکر برد بود برد ؟ یا اون که بازی می کرد‌ ؟  
> _


 اینو باید با آب طلا بنویسن.
واقعا باعث شد من یکم بیشتر به خودم بیام. مرسی : )

----------


## reyhanam

والا من یه ماه درگیر بودم میشه یا نمیشه!  :Yahoo (21): 
به خودت میای میگی کاش یه ماه پیش بود!
پس بی خیال شدن یا نشدن!
چون خرداد که بشه میگی کاش اردیبهشت بود  :Yahoo (1): 
پس بخونید با کیفیت و دلی و عشقی .
موفق باشین.

----------


## azal

> _
> اون که فکر برد بود برد ؟ یا اون که بازی می کرد‌ ؟  
> _


حالا نظرت چیه؟؟

----------


## azal

> اینو باید با آب طلا بنویسن.
> واقعا باعث شد من یکم بیشتر به خودم بیام. مرسی : )


نظرت در مورد درصدا چیه؟؟

----------


## azal

> والا من یه ماه درگیر بودم میشه یا نمیشه! 
> به خودت میای میگی کاش یه ماه پیش بود!
> پس بی خیال شدن یا نشدن!
> چون خرداد که بشه میگی کاش اردیبهشت بود 
> پس بخونید با کیفیت و دلی و عشقی .
> موفق باشین.


به نظرت میشه اینا یا خیلی زیاده؟

----------


## Nousha

بستگی داره اطلاعات درسیتون درچه سطحه.ولی در کل تلاشتون رو کنید ان شاءالله که میتونید.من سالی که کنکور دادم فقط به سوالای آمار و احتمال ریاضی جواب دادم ۲۰ درصد شد ریاضیم.اگه گزینشی بخونید میشه درصدای خوب بیارید.

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط azal


حالا نظرت چیه؟؟


الان من یا هر کس دیگه ای از اعضا بگه نمیشه شما ول میکنی میری ؟‌
یا اگر بگه بشه میچسبی به خوندن ؟‌_

----------


## Sh_1998

چقد کم توقع  :Yahoo (50): 
من زیر 1500 میخوام منطقه 2 :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mysterious

> بیشتر خوبه ولی همینا قطعی بشه برام بسه و خیلیم عالیه.به نظرت این درصدا کنار هم میشه ؟؟
> برای زیست هم هر نظری داری بگو


آره رسیدن به این درصدا که چیزی نیست :Yahoo (1): 
بیشترم میشه

----------


## Mysterious

برای زیستم بنظرم فقط ژنتیک رو بحذف 
اگه عادت به تعداد تست بالا داری آی کیو بزن بعد تستای کنکور با تحلیل کامل 
۴۰_۴۵ درصد زیست چیزی نیس 
نگفتم ۷۰ به بالا که یکم سخت باشه :Yahoo (1): 
حتما میتونی فقط تلاش کن به کمم قانع نباش

----------


## azal

> _
> 
> الان من یا هر کس دیگه ای از اعضا بگه نمیشه شما ول میکنی میری ؟‌
> یا اگر بگه بشه میچسبی به خوندن ؟‌_


چرا حرفا رو با هم قاطی میکنید؟

----------


## azal

> برای زیستم بنظرم فقط ژنتیک رو بحذف 
> اگه عادت به تعداد تست بالا داری آی کیو بزن بعد تستای کنکور با تحلیل کامل 
> ۴۰_۴۵ درصد زیست چیزی نیس 
> نگفتم ۷۰ به بالا که یکم سخت باشه
> حتما میتونی فقط تلاش کن به کمم قانع نباش


نمیشه که این حجم رو تست زد .باید خود فصل رو هم بخونم دیگه.در کل 260 ساعت میتونم زیست بخونم

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط azal


چرا حرفا رو با هم قاطی میکنید؟


خود شما پرسیدید میشه یا نه . 
من میخوام این بدونم که اگر بگم نمیشه شما ول میکنی درسو ؟‌_

----------


## Mysterious

> نمیشه که این حجم رو تست زد .باید خود فصل رو هم بخونم دیگه.در کل 260 ساعت میتونم زیست بخونم


بعد خوندن هر فصل تستاشم بزن 
چرا نمیشه؟
کار که نشد نداره تنبلیو بذار کنار و واسه زیست بهترین منابعُ بخون 
فقط تستای کنکور و تحلیل نمیتونه اون مهارتو بهت بده به تنهایی تستای تالیفیم نیازن

----------


## iraniPod

یعنی اول مهر گفتن میشه گفتیم آره اول دی گفتن میشه گفتیم آره حالا از اول فروردین هر روز یکی از خواب بیدار میشه میگه میشه خب اگه بخوای ببینی دیگران چی میگن هیچی نمیشه فقط وقتی که تلاش کنی به هدفت میرسی

----------


## azal

> _
> خود شما پرسیدید میشه یا نه . 
> من میخوام این بدونم که اگر بگم نمیشه شما ول میکنی درسو ؟‌_


نه.ربطی نداره. ولی با این مدل برخوردای مثل این طوری پیچیده اش میکنین که انگار اصلا راهی نداره و نمیشه.من فقط نظر خواستم حالا چه بگند میشه چه بگند نمیشه و فلان درس رو زیاد گذاشتی و اینا

----------


## Mrya

> نه.ربطی نداره. ولی با این مدل برخوردای مثل این طوری پیچیده اش میکنین که انگار اصلا راهی نداره و نمیشه.من فقط نظر خواستم حالا چه بگند میشه چه بگند نمیشه و فلان درس رو زیاد گذاشتی و اینا


 ایشون منظورش این نیست ک نمیشه..منظورش اینه شما ذرستو بخون چ اهمیتی داره حرف ما ک بگیم میشه یا نمیشه..مسئله تلاشه ن حرف ما

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط azal


نه.ربطی نداره. ولی با این مدل برخوردای مثل این طوری پیچیده اش میکنین که انگار اصلا راهی نداره و نمیشه.من فقط نظر خواستم حالا چه بگند میشه چه بگند نمیشه و فلان درس رو زیاد گذاشتی و اینا


پس اگر رک بگم  
میشه
اما سه تا چیز میخواد 

تلاش ایمان اراده_

----------


## azal

> بعد خوندن هر فصل تستاشم بزن 
> چرا نمیشه؟
> کار که نشد نداره تنبلیو بذار کنار و واسه زیست بهترین منابعُ بخون 
> فقط تستای کنکور و تحلیل نمیتونه اون مهارتو بهت بده به تنهایی تستای تالیفیم نیازن


اصلا بحث تنبلی نیست.من میگم فقط 260 ساعت میتونم بخونم .خواهش میکنم ژنتیک هم سوم هم پیش رو حذف کن و این ساعت رو بین خوندن و تست تقسیم کن .میخوام یاد بگیرم
از خوندن فقط چنتا فصل مهم مثل 6 دوم و 8 پیش یا 9 سوم مثال بزنی کافیه زمان تست تالیفی و کنکور رو هم کلی تقسیم کن .مثلا این تعداد تست تو این زمان

----------


## WickedSick

منم زیر 600000 میخوام
^____________________~
میشه یا نهه؟



بس کنین:////

----------


## rose23

شبتون  خوش 
 به جای این میشه نمیشه الان باید پای درس باشین ..
  یاعلی

----------


## Amin6

> _
> 
> پس اگر رک بگم  
> میشه
> اما سه تا چیز میخواد 
> 
> تلاش ایمان اراده_


رتبه 7-8 هزار اینارو میخواد
رتبه زیره 2000 چی میخواد دیگه :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Soviet Union

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aminsadeghi79


رتبه 7-8 هزار اینارو میخواد
رتبه زیره 2000 چی میخواد دیگه


تلاش ایمان اراده_

----------


## MehranWilson

من اینو از کسی مطمعن شنیدم که اقا یه پسری از 8 فروردین شروع کرد روزی 17 ساعت رتبه 200 کنکور رو اورد
حالا اینو گفتم که به اینجا برسیم درسته الان 1 ماهی از 8 فروردین رفته ولی خب حالا رتبه 200 نه رتبه 1000 یا 5000 با توجه با زمان باقی خیلی فوق العادس و رشته های تاپ رو میشه اورد 
ولیکن بستگی داره حالا شما میخوای پرستاری ازاد بیاری یا پرستاری دولتی به تلاش خودت بستگی داره

----------


## zahed.

> بستگی داره اطلاعات درسیتون درچه سطحه.ولی در کل تلاشتون رو کنید ان شاءالله که میتونید.من سالی که کنکور دادم فقط به سوالای آمار و احتمال ریاضی جواب دادم ۲۰ درصد شد ریاضیم.اگه گزینشی بخونید میشه درصدای خوب بیارید.


به خدا همه اینا رو میگن ولی همه چی به روز کنکور بستگی داره
می بینی که مثلا سینتیک شیمی رو در حد یک دکتری بلدی میری سر جلسه هاج واج می مونی
پشت پناهت خدا باشه بخون هر چی شد شد دنیا به آخر نرسیده
یک کار دیگه هم میتونی بکنی فیلم جمع بندی های حرف آخر رو هم پیدا کنی سریع بخونی تست بزنی
من یکی از دوستام بهم داد عالی بود کل فیزیک 65 ساعت و ریاضی 65 ساعت شیمی 30 ساعت جمع میکنی بعد میری تست میزنی
در کل از نظر من اگه این دو ماه رو در نیابی و درس نخونی اگه بخوای سال دیگه 6م بخونی هیچ ارزشی نداره 
پس بخون بدون توجه زیاد به درصد و قبولی اینا 
البته یکمم استرس خوبه کمک میکنه بخونی

----------


## mlt

:Y (471): upوقتش بود دیگه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> upوقتش بود دیگه


لالالالای لالای لالالای لای  لالالای لالای لالا لای لای

هرکی تونست با ریتم بخونه و صداش رو ضبط کنه بفرسته ، جواب این سوال مهم از الآن میشه رو میدم

----------


## _Joseph_

به قول حنیف عظیمی :
به شرفم قسم نمیشه!
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


به قول حنیف عظیمی :
به شرفم قسم نمیشه!
 







 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


لالالالای لالای لالالای لای  لالالای لالای لالا لای لای

هرکی تونست با ریتم بخونه و صداش رو ضبط کنه بفرسته ، جواب این سوال مهم از الآن میشه رو میدم


*

----------


## Eli..

چه بازی کثیفی :Y (658):

----------


## mlt

زیرو منو داری یاد بهنود میندازی :Yahoo (94): 
پروفایل چی میگه :Yahoo (20): 


> لالالالای لالای لالالای لای  لالالای لالای لالا لای لای
> 
> هرکی تونست با ریتم بخونه و صداش رو ضبط کنه بفرسته ، جواب این سوال مهم از الآن میشه رو میدم

----------


## Mahdi_plus

هم میشه و هم نمیشه. اونی که فقط یکی از این دو تا جواب رو میده دروغ گوعه. یکی که از کنکور فقط کتاب خریدن و کلید زدن آزمون آزمایشی هاشو بلده بهم گفت با یه مشاور شروع کردم و بهم گفته وقت هست و قبولی. گفتم چجوریه کارش ؟؟ گفت 4 تا نکته و تست عمومی نوشتم با 2 اختصاصی و 2 تا نوبان کلاسینو نوشتم با طرح مشاوره این. بهم برنامه میده و دارم میرم جلو و کلاس می بینم. الان به نظرتون قبول میشه ؟؟؟ من خودم پارسال از دی درس خوندم رو تقریبا ول کردم و میانگین مطالعم از دی در حدود 1 الی 2 ساعت بود ولی 2 هفته به کنکور ضربتی خوندم و 3 هزار آوردم ( البته که به خاطر زیست 17 درصد زیرگروه یکم کلا خراب شد و فقط به خاطر یه درس پشت کنکور موندم )

----------


## MoonlessNight

*لطفا این کار رو نکنین
کسایی که تازه شروع کردن گناهی ندارن
سوالشونم مشکلی نداره
می دونم سوال تکراری هست
ولی خواهش می کنم به تمسخر نگیرین.
ما نمیدونیم چی در انتظارمونه
شاید اون ها از ما بهتر عمل کنن.
*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *لطفا این کار رو نکنین
> کسایی که تازه شروع کردن گناهی ندارن
> سوالشونم مشکلی نداره
> می دونم سوال تکراری هست
> ولی خواهش می کنم به تمسخر نگیرین.
> ما نمیدونیم چی در انتظارمونه
> شاید اون ها از ما بهتر عمل کنن.
> *


کسی که تازه شروع میکنه به هیچ وجه مسخره نیست

اینکه شخصی به دنبال جواب این مدل سوالاست مسخره هست.... اگه طرف واقعن شروع کرده باشه باید سوالای بهتر و به درد بخور تری برای پرسیدن داشته باشه

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> *لطفا این کار رو نکنین
> کسایی که تازه شروع کردن گناهی ندارن
> سوالشونم مشکلی نداره
> می دونم سوال تکراری هست
> ولی خواهش می کنم به تمسخر نگیرین.
> ما نمیدونیم چی در انتظارمونه
> شاید اون ها از ما بهتر عمل کنن.
> *


حرف خیلی خوبی زدی ، طرف 3 سال بکوب خوند آخر هیچی که هیچی ولی یکی از زمان تعطیلی کرونا خوند و با رتبه 1700 پزشکی تعهدی برداشت

----------


## MoonlessNight

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


کسی که تازه شروع میکنه به هیچ وجه مسخره نیست

اینکه شخصی به دنبال جواب این مدل سوالاست مسخره هست.... اگه طرف واقعن شروع کرده باشه باید سوالای بهتر و به درد بخور تری برای پرسیدن داشته باشه


بله قبول دارم نباید دنبال تایید دیگران بود
ولی گاهی اوقات ادما دنبال یه جور دلگرمی می گردن.*

----------


## Eli..

اونایی که تازه شروع کردین مگه بقیه پیش گوَن!؟ یا جای شمان!؟ بخونید یا میشه یا نمیشه.اینقدر ذهنتون محدود نباشه لطفا :Yahoo (114): و در آخر: هر کی هرچی گفت شب جاش دم دره، بزار فک کنن که کم داشتی یه نمه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amir1376

اونایی که بهتون گفتن نمیشه بدونید میخوان حذف رقیب کنن
اونایی هم که میگن میشه هم بدونید میخوان تیغتون بزنن با پکیج هاشون

میشه یا نمیشه رو خودت تعیین میکنی و تلاشی که قراره بکنی !!

وسلام

----------


## Mohamad_R

من میخوام نخونم تا اردیبهشت یدونه تاپیک بزنم که ایا میشه :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rz1

*من 10 تیر میام تاپیک میزنم*

----------


## Mobin.

من 11 تیر صبح قبل رفتن به جلسه تاپیک میزنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rz1

*من وسط جلسه گوشی میبرماونموقع تاپیک میزنم*

----------


## Mobin.

من دقیقا 12 و 9 دقیقه ظهر که میخوان بیان برگه رو بگیرن تاپیک میزنم

----------


## rz1

*من وقتی خواستم بلند شم از جام تاپیک میزنمتا کی ادامه میدی؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Mobin.

من قبل در اومدن از حوزه میزنم :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## rz1

*من دوروز بعد ازمون تاپیک میزنم ک از الان ب قبل میشه یا ن*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

من الان میخوام تاپیک بزنم که میشه از الان تا کنکور99 خوند؟؟؟فقط عنوانشو چی بذارم ضایع نباشه؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

ما پا را فراتر از بعد مکان می گذاریم :Yahoo (4): (سفر در زمان :Yahoo (99): )

----------


## Mobin.

من بعد از نتایج کنکور 1400 میزنم که از الان شروع کنم برای 1400 میشه؟

----------


## rz1

*دیه حرفی واسم نمیاد خدایی*

----------


## DrDark13

متاسفم ما تمام تلاشمونو کردیم ، تا دیروز راس ساعت 7.07 دقیقه هر کی استارت میزد میشد اما الان دیگه شرمنده بزارید سال بعد....
و من یقرا فاتحه مع الصلوات

----------


## Eli..

امروز همه یجورین !! نه؟

----------


## imf

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Eli..


امروز همه یجورین !! نه؟


اهوم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *لطفا این کار رو نکنین
> کسایی که تازه شروع کردن گناهی ندارن
> سوالشونم مشکلی نداره
> می دونم سوال تکراری هست
> ولی خواهش می کنم به تمسخر نگیرین.
> ما نمیدونیم چی در انتظارمونه
> شاید اون ها از ما بهتر عمل کنن.
> *


*مسخره؟؟مسخره نمیکنیم اگه منظور از شدن قبولی بهترین دانشگاه و بهترین رشته است 
داریم (دارم) حقیقت رو میگم و حقیقت اینه که نمیشه کسی از الآن شروع کنه و برسه به بهترین ها 
اونیکی از الان شروع میکنه و میشه دیگه اون حقیقت نیست اون معجزه ست و خیلی ها بودن از اینجور معجزه ها کردن و عوضشم خیلی ها بودن شروع کردن و خوبم خوندن و به اخرش فک نکردن و نشدن و نرسیدن جواب اینکه تو هم میتونی معجزه بشی یا نه دست خودته 
من که نمیتونم بقیه رو نمیدونم اگه سطح من صفر بود و میخواستم از الان شروع کنم هیچ هدفی رو نمیتونستم واسه خودم متصور بشم و فقط میخوندم .   همین
 کما اینکه الان خودم هم اینطوری هستم حتی با اینکه صفر نیستم (به جز زیست که منفی ام* :Yahoo (4): *به خاطر تغییر رشته) ولی هیچ هدفی رو فعلا نمیتونم متصور بشم برای خودم چون هدف بیشتر پاشنه اشیل میشه تا انگیزه بده هدف من تموم کردن  فصل تنظیم اسمزی و دغع مواد زائد تا اخر هفته و مرور 5 فصل هستش واسلام هدف دیگری ندارم به جز این

تو کارت رو خوب انجام بده مزد در اندازه ای بهت تعلق میگیره که حتی انتظارش رو هم نداری 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> من میخوام نخونم تا اردیبهشت یدونه تاپیک بزنم که ایا میشه


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## miss_shadow

هممون کلی مورد دیدیم که دیر شروع کردن و تونستن بزار تو اونی باشی که غیرممکن ممکن میکنه, نشدم نشد! سال بعد پایه ت خوبه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## indomitable

*میگن سال اول قبول شی خیلی دیگ اوکی بودی،
ولی به نظر من هیچ لذتی بالاتر از این نیست که یکی پشت کنکور باشه و با معدل کم خودشو بکشه بالا، اصلا کیف میکنم یعنی.*

----------


## darling

به گل دقیقه 90 اعتقاد داشته باشید

----------


## zhi.a

اگه اشتباه نکنم صحبتای علی شیدایی بود
رتبه 12 منقطه1 کنکور 99
از دی ماه از رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی انصراف داد و شروع کرد واسه کنکور خوندن
میگفت که من اون موقع به خودم میگفتم تو باید 1 کنکور شی، مهم نیس که دیر شروع کردی مهم اینه ک از الان به بعد تلاشت در حد یک کنکور باشه!
به این فکر نکن ک میشه یا ن :/ حداکثر تلاشتو بکن یا میشه یا اگه نشه حداقل وجدانت ارومه که تو تلاشتو کردی =)

----------


## مریان

خیل خب بسه دیگه حسودا برن خونشون اونایی هم میخوان ک میخوان رقیب کم کننم ببرن با خودشون بوی سوختگی تاپیکو ورداشته :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R


من میخوام نخونم تا اردیبهشت یدونه تاپیک بزنم که ایا میشه







 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


به قول حنیف عظیمی :
به شرفم قسم نمیشه!
 







 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81


من 10 تیر میام تاپیک میزنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


من 11 تیر صبح قبل رفتن به جلسه تاپیک میزنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81


من وسط جلسه گوشی میبرماونموقع تاپیک میزنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


من دقیقا 12 و 9 دقیقه ظهر که میخوان بیان برگه رو بگیرن تاپیک میزنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81


من وقتی خواستم بلند شم از جام تاپیک میزنمتا کی ادامه میدی؟؟؟؟؟







 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


من قبل در اومدن از حوزه میزنم







 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81


من دوروز بعد ازمون تاپیک میزنم ک از الان ب قبل میشه یا ن







 نوشته اصلی توسط seyed..yousefi


من الان میخوام تاپیک بزنم که میشه از الان تا کنکور99 خوند؟؟؟فقط عنوانشو چی بذارم ضایع نباشه؟؟؟

ما پا را فراتر از بعد مکان می گذاریم(سفر در زمان)







 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


من بعد از نتایج کنکور 1400 میزنم که از الان شروع کنم برای 1400 میشه؟







 نوشته اصلی توسط dark_ap


متاسفم ما تمام تلاشمونو کردیم ، تا دیروز راس ساعت 7.07 دقیقه هر کی استارت میزد میشد اما الان دیگه شرمنده بزارید سال بعد....
و من یقرا فاتحه مع الصلوات







 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan81


دیه حرفی واسم نمیاد خدایی



منم الآن تاپیک میزنم با وجود عن درآوردن غلیظ دوستان ، از الآن میشه یا نه؟


پ.ن: دوسِتان ( شما  )*

----------


## hossein-ml

> لالالالای لالای لالالای لای  لالالای لالای لالا لای لای
> 
> هرکی تونست با ریتم بخونه و صداش رو ضبط کنه بفرسته ، جواب این سوال مهم از الآن میشه رو میدم


همین پریروز بهت گفتم چرا خبری ازین تاپیکا نیس   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*زندگی من ساخته شد با این کلیپ*
*(پ.ن:بین اینهمه خز تو مجازی و اینستا این یکی واقعا دمش گرم داره انرژی میده و شخصیت درستی داره لاقل)*

----------


## _Joseph_

> به گل دقیقه 90 اعتقاد داشته باشید


 :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76



زندگی من ساخته شد با این کلیپ
(پ.ن:بین اینهمه خز تو مجازی و اینستا این یکی واقعا دمش گرم داره انرژی میده و شخصیت درستی داره لاقل)



ویص های  گروه ایالات متحده پرشین میم رو هم گوش کن ناموصن*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط imnegr


به گل دقیقه 90 اعتقاد داشته باشید


آفساید شد چیکار کنیم؟*

----------


## AmirXD

> *زندگی من ساخته شد با این کلیپ*
> *(پ.ن:بین اینهمه خز تو مجازی و اینستا این یکی واقعا دمش گرم داره انرژی میده و شخصیت درستی داره لاقل)*


منم خیلی باهاش حال میکنمم
عیار داره طرف :Yahoo (76): 
ولی یسریا رو دیدم حسودی میکنن بهش :Yahoo (114):

----------


## DrDark13

> *زندگی من ساخته شد با این کلیپ*
> *(پ.ن:بین اینهمه خز تو مجازی و اینستا این یکی واقعا دمش گرم داره انرژی میده و شخصیت درستی داره لاقل)*


چقدر عااالیه این اولین باره کلیپشو میبینم چند وقته مجازی حذفیدم  از خز و خیلای جدید بی خبرم....ولی طرف گنگش بالاس خز و خیل نیست که کاش من پول اینو داشتم بم میگفتم خز...
خدایی خیلی حال کردم حس خوبی میده به ادم

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم خیلی باهاش حال میکنمم
> عیار داره طرف
> ولی یسریا رو دیدم حسودی میکنن بهش


یادمه ایلان ماسک وقتی داشت کرو دراگون رو پرتاپ مکرد و لایو از یوتیوب پخش میشد (لازم به ذکره که این پرتاپ انقلابی در زمینه هوا و فضا بود) ویدیوی لایوش ملیونی دیسلایک خورده بود حتی قبل از شروع پرتاب :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (100): 
این فقط یه چیز رو نشون میده : موشک هم هوا کنی یه عده ای هستن که باهات حال نکنن پس شل کن و کار خودتو انجام بده

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> upوقتش بود دیگه


خدا بگم چیکارت کنه ، این چی بود آپ کردی :Yahoo (35): ..... 24 ساعته بالای 40 نفر توی این تاپیکن  :Yahoo (114):   :Y (707):

----------


## _Joseph_

> خدا بگم چیکارت کنه ، این چی بود آپ کردی..... 24 ساعته بالای 40 نفر توی این تاپیکن


*یک سوال
اسم شما نسبتی با بازی Horizon zero down دارد؟؟ هر وقت اسمتو میبینم یاد اون بازی میافتم*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> من الان برای یه کاری رفتم بیرون
> جلو اموزش پرورش نفرات برتر رو دیدم،
> دوستم شده بود ۱۲۹۸انسانی،همون که تو انسانی به پای من نمیرسید،
> نمیدونم چرا یه عرق سردی نشست تو تنم.
> مادرمم ک فقط نگاه کرد منو.
> من با خودم گفتم برای پرواز کردن یه بال کافیه بزنی تا بپری ولی برای تو اوج موندن باید هی بال بال بزنی،به نظرم اون فقط یه بال زده الان.
> ولی مادرم این رو قبول نمیکنه و من سرافکنده شدم پیشش،
> من الان چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ خو منم امسال میرم دیگ*


برخورد آدما با این شرایط متفاوته ، مثلا=

_یکی سست میشه و میشینه یه گوشه گریه زاری و خودخوری و خودتخریبی... میزان تلاش و انگیزه و خودباوریش رو هم با خاک یکسان میکنه.
_یکی با حس تنفر و نفرت به تلاش ادامه میده و چه بسا این نفرت تبدیل به سوخت میشه و تلاشش بیشترم میشه
_یکی دیگه ، غرق در گذشته میشه و آینده رو واگذار میکنه ... انقدر توی گذشته دنبال شکست ها و حماقت های خودش میگرده تا ذهنش رو متقاعد کنه درآینده هیچ غلطی نخواهد کرد و همیشه یه شکست خورده باقی میمونه
_اون یکی ، انقدر حس حسادت خفه اش میکنه که شروع میکنه به کوچیک جلوه دادن موفقیت دیگران ... بابا فلانی کار خاصی نکرده که ، آخرش که چی؟ ، و هزران عبارات غیرقابل پخش برای بی اهمیت جلوه دادن موفقیت دیگران
_یسری ها ، اینجور مواقع گوشه گیر میشن و تمام تلاششون رو میکنن تا از دید و حرفای بقیه دور بمونه تا نکنه موفقیت بقیه توی سرشون سرکوفت بشه
و چندین مدل دیگه


یادمه قبل از اولین کنکورم (98) ، تصمیم گرفتم یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم چون توی دروس دهم یازدهم بشدت ضعف داشتم ، بخاطرهمین بخودم گفتم من 98 هیچی نمیشم پس میخونم برای 99 ، کل برنامه ریزی هام رو براساس 99 چیدم و بی خیال98 شدم... ساعت 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم و ریاضی رو از پایه میخوندم و یادمیگرفتم نه طبق بودجه بندی آزمون قلمچیم
بخودم گفتم توی کنکور98 شرکت میکنم فقط برای اینکه جلسه کنکور رو تجربه کنم و از همون فردای کنکور98 صبح بیدارمیشم و استارت99 رو میزنم.... همینطورهم شد و من فردای کنکور98 ، صبح ساعت5 بیدارشدم و بدون اینکه منتظر نتایج 98 باشم شروع کردم به خوندن
روزا میگذشت و منم مشغول بودم ، نتایج 98 اعلام شد ، دو سه نفر از بچه هایی که حتی نصف من هم تلاش نکرده بودن نتیجه شون از من خیلی بهتر شد
توی کنکور98 بخاطر رتبه ام توی کنکور هنر به مراسم تجلیل قلمچی دعوت شدم ، داشتم برای 99 میخوندم یکی بهم زنگ زد گفت به مراسم تجلیل دعوت شدید ، ولی من بهش گفتم درس دارم و شرکت نمیکنم



این شرایط رو اغلب افراد به یه شکلی تجربه اش میکنن.....انتخاب اینکه چطور کنترلش کنی یا بهش دامن بزنی یا تبدیل به سوختش کنی با خودته
این خودت هستی که باید برای آینده و زندگیت تصمیم بگیری

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *یک سوال
> اسم شما نسبتی با بازی Horizon zero down دارد؟؟ هر وقت اسمتو میبینم یاد اون بازی میافتم*


اینکه اون بازی رو انجام دادم رو تایید میکنم  

ولی دخیل بودنش رو در انتخاب نام کاربریم تکذیب  :Yahoo (31):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


برخورد آدما با این شرایط متفاوته ، مثلا=

_یکی سست میشه و میشینه یه گوشه گریه زاری و خودخوری و خودتخریبی... میزان تلاش و انگیزه و خودباوریش رو هم با خاک یکسان میکنه.
_یکی با حس تنفر و نفرت به تلاش ادامه میده و چه بسا این نفرت تبدیل به سوخت میشه و تلاشش بیشترم میشه
_یکی دیگه ، غرق در گذشته میشه و آینده رو واگذار میکنه ... انقدر توی گذشته دنبال شکست ها و حماقت های خودش میگرده تا ذهنش رو متقاعد کنه درآینده هیچ غلطی نخواهد کرد و همیشه یه شکست خورده باقی میمونه
_اون یکی ، انقدر حس حسادت خفه اش میکنه که شروع میکنه به کوچیک جلوه دادن موفقیت دیگران ... بابا فلانی کار خاصی نکرده که ، آخرش که چی؟ ، و هزران عبارات غیرقابل پخش برای بی اهمیت جلوه دادن موفقیت دیگران
_یسری ها ، اینجور مواقع گوشه گیر میشن و تمام تلاششون رو میکنن تا از دید و حرفای بقیه دور بمونه تا نکنه موفقیت بقیه توی سرشون سرکوفت بشه
و چندین مدل دیگه


یادمه قبل از اولین کنکورم (98) ، تصمیم گرفتم یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم چون توی دروس دهم یازدهم بشدت ضعف داشتم ، بخاطرهمین بخودم گفتم من 98 هیچی نمیشم پس میخونم برای 99 ، کل برنامه ریزی هام رو براساس 99 چیدم و بی خیال98 شدم... ساعت 1 نصف شب بیدار میشدم و ریاضی رو از پایه میخوندم و یادمیگرفتم نه طبق بودجه بندی آزمون قلمچیم
بخودم گفتم توی کنکور98 شرکت میکنم فقط برای اینکه جلسه کنکور رو تجربه کنم و از همون فردای کنکور98 صبح بیدارمیشم و استارت99 رو میزنم.... همینطورهم شد و من فردای کنکور98 ، صبح ساعت5 بیدارشدم و بدون اینکه منتظر نتایج 98 باشم شروع کردم به خوندن
روزا میگذشت و منم مشغول بودم ، نتایج 98 اعلام شد ، دو سه نفر از بچه هایی که حتی نصف من هم تلاش نکرده بودن نتیجه شون از من خیلی بهتر شد
توی کنکور98 بخاطر رتبه ام توی کنکور هنر به مراسم تجلیل قلمچی دعوت شدم ، داشتم برای 99 میخوندم یکی بهم زنگ زد گفت به مراسم تجلیل دعوت شدید ، ولی من بهش گفتم درس دارم و شرکت نمیکنم



این شرایط رو اغلب افراد به یه شکلی تجربه اش میکنن.....انتخاب اینکه چطور کنترلش کنی یا بهش دامن بزنی یا تبدیل به سوختش کنی با خودته
این خودت هستی که باید برای آینده و زندگیت تصمیم بگیری


من تبدیل به سوختش میکنم.
من هدفم زیر سیصد بود،پس براش میجنگم.


مرسی.

به هر حال اون سه سال نخونده دوران کرونارو خونده دراومده منم سه سال خوندم دوران کرونا ول کردم،این دوتا خیلی باهم فرق دارن و قطعا ارزش اولی بیشتره
من بارها شده به خاطر قبول نشدنم تو سال اول خدارو شکر کردم*

----------


## mlt

ترسیدم این سنت فراموش بشه :Yahoo (15): 


> خدا بگم چیکارت کنه ، این چی بود آپ کردی..... 24 ساعته بالای 40 نفر توی این تاپیکن

----------


## mlt

دیروز قبل up کلا20نفر ازش بازدید کرده بودن اونوقت دیروز تا الان شد 170 نفر :Y (621):

----------


## hossein-ml

> برخورد آدما با این شرایط متفاوته ، مثلا=
> 
> _یکی سست میشه و میشینه یه گوشه گریه زاری و خودخوری و خودتخریبی... میزان تلاش و انگیزه و خودباوریش رو هم با خاک یکسان میکنه.
> _یکی با حس تنفر و نفرت به تلاش ادامه میده و چه بسا این نفرت تبدیل به سوخت میشه و تلاشش بیشترم میشه
> _یکی دیگه ، غرق در گذشته میشه و آینده رو واگذار میکنه ... انقدر توی گذشته دنبال شکست ها و حماقت های خودش میگرده تا ذهنش رو متقاعد کنه درآینده هیچ غلطی نخواهد کرد و همیشه یه شکست خورده باقی میمونه
> _اون یکی ، انقدر حس حسادت خفه اش میکنه که شروع میکنه به کوچیک جلوه دادن موفقیت دیگران ... بابا فلانی کار خاصی نکرده که ، آخرش که چی؟ ، و هزران عبارات غیرقابل پخش برای بی اهمیت جلوه دادن موفقیت دیگران
> _یسری ها ، اینجور مواقع گوشه گیر میشن و تمام تلاششون رو میکنن تا از دید و حرفای بقیه دور بمونه تا نکنه موفقیت بقیه توی سرشون سرکوفت بشه
> و چندین مدل دیگه
> 
> ...


این حس ها 90 درصد اوقات 2 ماه بعد اعلام نتایج از بین میره

پیام رو ریپلای زدم بمونه برام برای بعد کنکور   دمت گرم

----------


## darling

> *
> 
> آفساید شد چیکار کنیم؟*


فکر کردن به گل بهتره یا افساید  ///؟

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط imnegr


فکر کردن به گل بهتره یا افساید  ///؟


من اصن تو  پست دفاعم.اونورا نیستم*

----------


## be_quick

*@melody2016@
*

* جناب ملودی ودف؟ واقعا ودف ؟ 

میگیم :"میشه" دیس لایک میزنی میگیم "نمیشه" باز دیس لایک میزنی هم ب من هم بقیه؟ و.د.ف ؟ ی ذره منفیام اهمیت نداره برام چون همون دو روز اول فروم اومدنم 20 تا دیس لایک گرفتم فق برام جالبه بدونم فازتو؟ 

بیشتر بشکاف فازتو تا بگیریم موضوعو! ))))))))))))*

----------


## MMdibi

> *@melody2016@
> *
> 
> * جناب ملودی ودف؟ واقعا ودف ؟ 
> 
> میگیم :"میشه" دیس لایک میزنی میگیم "نمیشه" باز دیس لایک میزنی هم ب من هم بقیه؟ و.د.ف ؟ ی ذره منفیام اهمیت نداره برام چون همون دو روز اول فروم اومدنم 20 تا دیس لایک گرفتم فق برام جالبه بدونم فازتو؟ 
> 
> بیشتر بشکاف فازتو تا بگیریم موضوعو! ))))))))))))*


برو ببین کجا بهش منفی دادی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mmdibi


برو ببین کجا بهش منفی دادی


ن باع فق یه پست ازش مونده   بش تاحالام منفی ندادم وایسا دفتر نمره مو باز کنم ی چک هم کنم  ولی ودف ش واسم مهمه نه دیس لایکش فقط ودف ، رای ما ودف )))))))*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

دوستان من میخوام بعد کنکور شروع کنم از اون موقع میشه یا نه ؟ : )))

----------


## imf

> دوستان من میخوام بعد کنکور شروع کنم از اون موقع میشه یا نه ؟ : )))


اره چرا نشه؟ 
هیچ محدودیتی برای ذهن وجود نداره 
نیتتون باید خلوص باشه فقط  :Y (716):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط be_quick


نباید بحثو تفکیک کرد به جنس ولی من مدت هاس به یه چی توجه میکنم چرا پسرا اگه بیفتن رو مود تلاش کردن یک نفس میخونن و دخترا خیلی جا میزنن حتی اونایی ک چن ماه خیلی کم میخونن ولکن نیستن و بدنبال مقبولیت نیستن بیشتر پسران... از همون بچگی معمولا همینه حتی درسته اکثر امار دخترا شرکت میکنن تو کنکور ولی بیشتر رتبه خوبا حتی تو ده نفر اول ب فرض تو تجربی واس پسراس

نظرمن اینه کلا پسرا توجه شون رو چیزای قدرتیه الگوشون همینه از شخصیتای کتاب تا کاراکترای فیلما و سریالا حتی حیوان مودعلاقه ( خشن ترینا و قدرتمند ترینا و بی رحم ترینا ... واس هدف حالا هرچی باشه حتی انتقام  ) ولی دخترا از ناز ترینا و ملو ترین ها بگیر تا احساسی ترینا جذبش میشن این ربط داره به بخشی از ذات ( گفتم بخشی نه همه ) و کلیشه های جنسی جامعه ک تعریف کردن واسمون ،   حتی نیروهای دریایی تو آمریکا و ... بیشتر دخترا شکست میخورن اون دخترایی هم ک موفق میشن از بین پسرا ، معمولا بهترین افسرای نیروی دریایی ازشون درمیاد از بین همه ی افسرا

پس جا داره بگم واسه هر هدف بزرگی ک دارین مثلا همین 4 ماه واسه کنکورو تمام تمرکز و توجه تون رو بزارین رو تموم هرچیزی که یه جرقه از قدرت داره ( آهنگ ؟ کتاب غیردرسی؟ کلیپ؟ الگو از شخصی؟ و هرچی دیگه ) حتی اگه رسیدین به یه بخشی از عنصرا و دیدین ک کدوم از همه انرژی زا تر و پرتو زا تره  خلاصه در این حد ملکه ذهنتون کنین این موضوعو حس جنگیدن و قدرت واس هدفاتون ، نه اینکه بگم مث پسرا باشین .

حس جنگیدنو تو خودتون بیدار کنین  ... ی نگاه کنین به فیلم دختر گرگ ( اصلا فانتزی نیس چ میدونم :/ تبدیل نمیشه به گرگ و این خزعبلات کاملا مث زندگیه واقعیه ) میدونین چی میگم  من حدود چند هفته قبل دیدم ... ب نظرم همچین شخصیتو میطلبه زندگی واس هدفاتون...

اینم تریلرش ک یه دید خوب بهتون بده ک هیچ جوره جا نمیزنه



lQvs2

پ.ن : لطفا دو سعات بحث نکنین و نقل بگیرین سر اینکه چ ربطی داره یا ب موضوعات دیگ مرتبطه من اندازه پشماتون از 13 سالگی حتی کمتر  هم رفیق دختر داشت هم پسر از اونا بودم ک همه درددلاشونو میاوردن پیش من حتی پسرا  چ تو دنیای واقعی مثلا تو کلاسا ک مختلط بوده چ تو مجازی چه تو فامیل و آشناهای خونوادگی ، منحرفانه هم فک نکنین گفتم فقط رفیق. و میدونم معمولا روال چطوریه واس همین این متنو نوشتم .


واقعنم چرا؟
خیلی خوب بود.
ممنون*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط imf




اره چرا نشه؟ 
هیچ محدودیتی برای ذهن وجود نداره 
نیتتون باید خلوص باشه فقط 


یعنی میخوای آبم بخوری خلوص نیت نداشته باشی میپره گلوت...تا این حد  مهمه این خلوص نیت*

----------


## Hasann

> *
> 
> واقعنم چرا؟
> خیلی خوب بود.
> ممنون*


من فک میکنم ب خاطر سربازی باشه

----------


## Hisen

به مناسبت آپ شدن این تاپیک موزیک نگو نه نمیشه اندی را با هم در ادامه میشنویم! :Yahoo (79): 
http://sv.guitar-music.ir/archive/A/...20Nemisheh.mp3

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hasann


من فک میکنم ب خاطر سربازی باشه


اگ توجه کرده باشی گفتم از بچگی..

سربازی هم تاثیرشو بیشتر میکنه . ولی باز اوناییم ک نمیرن سربازی اینطورین*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hasann


من فک میکنم ب خاطر سربازی باشه


چرا ؟اول کنکور میدن بعد میرن سربازی دیگ.حالا مگ اینکه بخوان پشت کنکور باشن(من دقیق نمیدونما)*

----------


## mlt

آقا امروز توی مجلس مالیات از ناشرا هم تصویب شد و احتمالا قیمت کتاب به طور برگ ریزونی بالا بره.حالا به اینم فک کنید شاید ساعت خوندنتون بالاتر رفت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


آقا امروز توی مجلس مالیات از ناشرا هم تصویب شد و احتمالا قیمت کتاب به طور برگ ریزونی بالا بره.حالا به اینم فک کنید شاید ساعت خوندنتون بالاتر رفت


از هر منفذ انگیزه میباره*

----------


## B.R

> خدا بگم چیکارت کنه ، این چی بود آپ کردی..... 24 ساعته بالای 40 نفر توی این تاپیکن


راجب کنکور ۹۸تون بگید
تو چ سطحی بودین شروع کردید و در روز چقد خوندید 
کنکور اول شما ب نظر من ی نمونه خوبه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> راجب کنکور ۹۸تون بگید
> تو چ سطحی بودین شروع کردید و در روز چقد خوندید 
> کنکور اول شما ب نظر من ی نمونه خوبه


قبلا درموردش گفته بودم

اون سال میانگین ترازم یه چیزی بین 5700 تا 5900 بود
حجم مطالعه ام بالا بود و از خواب و خوراک زده بودم چون توی پایه حسابی ضعف داشتم.... دهم یازدهم تعطیل بودم.... عمومی هام نقطه ضعف وحشتناکی برام محسوب میشدن... ادبیات رو منفی هم میزدم و عربی فوقش 40 میشد

با وجود اینکه مدرسه میرفتم حداقل میانگین 10 ساعت رو جدا از کارای مدرسه و برای کنکور میخوندم ... توی راه مدرسه زنگ تفریح ها نصف شب خلاصه هرجورشد زورم رو زدم

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hisen


به مناسبت آپ شدن این تاپیک موزیک نگو نه نمیشه اندی را با هم در ادامه میشنویم!
http://sv.guitar-music.ir/archive/A/...20Nemisheh.mp3


*

----------


## nokia

> قبلا درموردش گفته بودم
> 
> اون سال میانگین ترازم یه چیزی بین 5700 تا 5900 بود
> حجم مطالعه ام بالا بود و از خواب و خوراک زده بودم چون توی پایه حسابی ضعف داشتم.... دهم یازدهم تعطیل بودم.... عمومی هام نقطه ضعف وحشتناکی برام محسوب میشدن... ادبیات رو منفی هم میزدم و عربی فوقش 40 میشد
> 
> با وجود اینکه مدرسه میرفتم حداقل میانگین 10 ساعت رو جدا از کارای مدرسه و برای کنکور میخوندم ... توی راه مدرسه زنگ تفریح ها نصف شب خلاصه هرجورشد زورم رو زدم


آممم .. چه چیزی مانع قبولیتون شد ؟! برام جالبه یه نفر همه ی زورشو بزنه و قبول نشه ..
من قراره جمعه برم تاپیکتونو بخونم فقط این سوال رو اینجا جواب بدین شاید یادم رف تا اون موقع مرسی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> آممم .. چه چیزی مانع قبولیتون شد ؟! 
> من قراره جمعه برم تاپیکتونو بخونم فقط این سوال رو اینجا جواب بدین شاید یادم رف تا اون موقع مرسی


*عوامل زیادی بودن که اگه بخوام شرح بدم خودش یه تاپیک جدا میطلبه

یسری هاش رو که داخل تاپیک تجربیاتم نوشته بودم رو برات نقل قول میکنم :*



*.....بخش تغییراتی که درسال پشت کنکورباعث پیشرفتم شد......*
*1_عدم پیش بینی نتیجه کنکور براساس تراز آزمون های آزمایشی =* توی یکی دوتا از آخرین آزمونام قبل از کنکور99 حدود هزار تا دوهزارتا افت تراز داشتم اما براساس تجربه ای که از سال قبلش داشتم سعی کردم توی یک هفته ی آخر کنکور خودم رو جمع وجور کنم
*2_توجه بیشتر به مهارت های آزمون = توی کنکور98 به خاطر بی توجهی به این مورد شکست خوردم....برای کنکور 99 از همون اول ترتیب پاسخگویی دفترچه رو برای خودم طبق توانایی هام چیدم و یه سری تصمیمات برای تمرین بیشتره مهارت های آزمون دادن گرفتم مثلن آخر هرهفته ازخودم آزمون شبیه سازی شده میگرفتم.....اگه برای کنکور99 این مهارت هارو تمرین نکرده بودم با مشکلی که امسال سرجلسه برام پیش اومد خیلی راحت رتبه ام تا 2هزارتا بدتر میشد

3_ازدست ندادن استمرار مطالعه در دوران های ناامیدی = سال اول ودوم کنکورم توی بهمن واسفند و اردیبهشت وخرداد بدجوری به پوچی میرسیدم....افکار منفی باعث شد توی سال اول استمرار ونظم مطالعه ام بهم بریزه...ولی برای سال پشت کنکور با وجود این افکار و ناامیدی ها سعی کردم اشتباه رو دوباره تکرار نکنم و استمرار مطالعه رو حفظ کنم

4_توجه بیش ازحد به دیگران = سال اول خیلی به ترازهای بالاتر از خودم توجه میکردم....انگار بین خودم واونا یه سد غیرقابل شکست رو میدیدم به خاطر همین روی عملکرد خودم تمرکز نداشتم و توی آزمونای آزمایشی همش بین ترازهای 5800 و 6300 درجا میزدم....اما توی سال پشت کنکوریم روی عملکردخودم تمرکز داشتم و سعی کردم با شناخت بیشتر خودم پیشرفت کنم و تونستم ترازم رو به 7600 هم برسونم

5_اهمال کاری در تست زدن = برای کنکور98 تعداد تستام کم بود و همش به خاطر اینکه از غلط زدن تست ها توی خونه ناامید میشدم همش سعی میکردم به جای تست زدن برم سراغ مطالعه.....برای کنکور99 درکنار مطالعه به تعدادتست ها هم توجه بیشتری کردم....تست هایی که غلط میزدم رو رها نمیکردم و روی رفع اشکال خیلی بیشتر حساس شدم

6_ازبین بردن توهم بی علاقه گی = فک میکردم از دروسی مثل شیمی و ریاضی متنفرم به خاطرهمین موقع خوندشون به ذهنم تلقین میشد که هیچی از این درسا نمیفهمم...سال اول میانگین درصدام توی هردوتای این درسا به زور به 30 میرسید.....سال پشت کنکور رو با خوندن همین درسایی که ازشون متنفر بودم استارت زدم....این پیش فرض متنفربودن رو کنار گذاشتم و سعی کردم مفاهیم پایه و اولیه رو درست متوجه بشم....کم کم که داشتم توی این دروس پیشرفت میکردم متوجه شدم واقعن به هردوتاش علاقه دارم....بعداز یه مدت حتی ریاضی رو از زیست هم بیشتر دوست داشتم و از شیمی هم خیلی لذت میبردم.....با کنار رفتن همین تلقین ها و افکار تونستم میانگین درصد ریاضیم رو به 80 برسونم....توی کنکور 99 هم درصدای ریاضی شیمی نجاتم دادن

7_مشخص کردن کیفیت مطالعه برای آزمون های دوهفته یکبار = درسال اول توجه ام فقط روی این بود که امروز روهم بالای 7 ساعت درس بخونم....این که قراره امروز کدوم مباحث و بخش ها رو بخونم یا تست بزنم از قبل برام مشخص نبود .....اما برای کنکور99 توی بازه ی 2 هفته تا آزمون بعدی برای هرروز مشخص میکردم برای هردرس باید چه کاری انجام بشه ....قراره کدوم مبحث خونده بشه یا مروربشه.....کدوم درس رو باید توی کدوم روز به کجا برسونم

8_تبدیل مطالعه ازروی اجبار به مطالعه از روی علاقه = قبلن موقع درس خوندن حس میکردم توی قفس گیرکردم و همش دنبال راه فرار میگشتم....سال آخر تصمیم گرفتم این تلقین هارو کم کنم و از مطالعه و پیشرفت گام به گام لذت ببرم...هرچه قدر به خودمون تلقین کنیم که از کنکور و درس خوندن متنفریم همون قدرهم ذهنمون از درس فراری میشه و نمیتونیم روی کارمون تمرکز داشته باشیم

9_کم خوابی اشتباه...خواب کافی = همونطور که توی بخش سرگذشت قسمت سال دوازدهم خوندید یکی از تغییراتی که برای کنکور99 ایجاد کردم کیفیت و مدت خوابم بود...اگه خواب کافی نباشه مطالعه بازدهی مناسبی نخواهد داشت

10_تحلیل آزمون دقیق تر = برای تحلیل آزمون لازم نیست غلط هاتون رو حفظ کنید...باید از آزمون هایی که میدید یه شناختی از خودتون پیدا کنید...توی کدوم مباحث ضعف دارید اونا رو مشخص کنید و به حال خودشون رها نکنیدشون بلکه برای رفع کردنشون برنامه بریزید...مثلن اگه طبق آزمونایی که میدید توی تست های قرابت مشکل دارید سعی کنید هرشب 10 تا تست قرابت بزنید ...از تحلیل آزمون برای چیدن استراتژی هاتون استفاده کنید

11_قطع یا کم کردن ارتباط با افرادی که فرکانس منفی میفرستن
12_ورزش کردن و داشتن یه برنامه ورزشی مستمر وسبک
13_جدی گرفتن چندماه آخر کنکور و دوران جمع بندی ...کنترل ناامیدی و عدم کم کاری در این دوران*

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


من قبل در اومدن از حوزه میزنم


نيستي؟ 
قرار بود بعد از درومدن از حوزه تاپيک بزني از الان برا 1400 ميشه يا ن 
_

----------


## Mobin.

> _
> 
> نيستي؟ 
> قرار بود بعد از درومدن از حوزه تاپيک بزني از الان برا 1400 ميشه يا ن 
> _


عه یادم رفته . مهم نیس که . آقا از الان برای 99 میشه ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


عه یادم رفته . مهم نیس که . آقا از الان برای 99 میشه ؟


اررررهميشهدوست پسرخاله ي دوست بابام تونست تو هم ميتوني)))_

----------


## moboer

دلم بازم از این تاپیکا میخواد

----------


## mlt

> دلم بازم از این تاپیکا میخواد


دو‌سه‌ماه دیگه میتونی استارتشو ببینی.اواخر دی
قشنگ فروم پر میشه از الان شروع کنم میشه؟که البته نود‌و‌نه درصدشون در حد همین تاپیک میمونن و شروع هم نمیکنن.بعضی موقع تا اواخر اردیبهشت هم ادامه داشته این تاپیک‌ها :Yahoo (4):

----------


## moboer

> دو‌سه‌ماه دیگه میتونی استارتشو ببینی.اواخر دی
> قشنگ فروم پر میشه از الان شروع کنم میشه؟که البته نود‌و‌نه درصدشون در حد همین تاپیک میمونن و شروع هم نمیکنن.بعضی موقع تا اواخر اردیبهشت هم ادامه داشته این تاپیک‌ها


دقیقا :Yahoo (23):  الان هیچی نیست، یکی دو ماه دیگه به قول تو، فروم میترکه خدایی :Yahoo (20):

----------

